# Bio Cube Tips



## jaymz (Jun 29, 2011)

Just picked up my first cycled bio cube with 2 clown fish a yellow tail blue devil fish a red shrimp and hermit crab. Picking it up wednesday this is going to be fun


----------



## TankGirl (May 14, 2010)

hey  i haven't been around lately.. busy setting up my own 29 g biocube  after being up and running with everything but fish, i have a ton of stuff going on .. a Pulsating Xenia that's moved off its frag plate and attached to the rock, leaving some babies behind  tons of bristleworms, brittlestars and 'pods running around  a rock with 2 large pieces of Kenya Tree and a bunch of little ones.. plus a ton of other stuff.. i should record a video of it some afternoon.. lol.. the other day brought home 2 scissortails.. they seem to be enjoying the 3 inches of sand and caves i've made w/ the rock


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

1) Make sure you turn off your lid before lifting it upright, the fans are notoriously bad for becoming annoyingly loud otherwise. Easy enough to fix with a pc fan, but annoying to have to do at any rate.

2) I took the bioballs out of my chamber #2, they seemed to be nitrate factories in a salt water setup.

3) Scrapped the back of the biocube (hard to do when its stocked with sand, rocks and corals) of the black paint and put taped a back light to it so chamber #2 housed cheato instead of the bio balls.

Definitely post some pics or a vid of your setup, that'd be cool.

Cheers,
Chris

Cheers,
Chris


----------

